# Church house manor



## Mikeymutt (Aug 15, 2015)

i spotted this place last year,and have been three times with no joy..this time though I struck lucky..gaining info I found out it has lay abandoned for five years,and is up for sale for a hefty price tag,but no one wants to buy it.it looks like the last owners had started restoration.there was a new kitchen and bathroom suite,albeit with cobwebs and dust over them,most of the rims are empty and the garden and drive are very overgrown,it was nice to finally see it..


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, another great find. 

Was there a swarm of bees in the third photo?


----------



## Rubex (Aug 15, 2015)

This is an incredible place! You got some really good photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 15, 2015)

Rubex said:


> This is an incredible place! You got some really good photos



Thank you so much miss rubex..glad you like it.


----------



## smiler (Aug 15, 2015)

Bloody Hell Mikey, How do you find em?, , I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Aug 15, 2015)

This is rather lovely, wouldn't mind a nose myself


----------



## TheNarrator (Aug 15, 2015)

This is a stunning building, but why is there a wooden beam right in front of the window?! (Picture 3)


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice collection of photos here. I have the same question as The Narrator, why is that oak beam there? Is is supporting the other wall? This house is nice and it looks like work in progress.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 16, 2015)

Awesome mate. Great pics as per


----------



## HughieD (Aug 16, 2015)

Mike....your urbex radar is a thing to behold. Stuffing stuff.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2015)

Another beauty MM.Cracking images here.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice one as normal


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 24, 2015)

Crazy, don't know how you keep finding these!
Well done for cracking it! Awesome photos!


----------



## skankypants (Aug 24, 2015)

Stunning location and photos Mr Mutt


----------



## byker59 (Aug 27, 2015)

Stunning photo's looks like some one started with good intentions - really enjoying looking at all the pictures


----------

